# Regner LumberJack kit: Any hints ?



## slimgauge (Jan 3, 2008)

I've just purchased a Regner LumberJack kit and am impatiently awaiting its arrival. 

Does anyone here have any experience with these ? Any hints or tips you'd care to share ?


----------



## dcplasterer (Jan 4, 2008)

I've had one for over a year and have thoroughly enjoyed it. It is a terrffic puller. The kit went together without any problems. I did change the gas filler valve to a Rhonson one as I found it easier to tell when the tank was full. You need to go easy on the gas when first lighting up to allow the flame to snap back. Other than that it a great engine to run. 

Don


----------



## John Riley (Jan 3, 2008)

I purchased a Lumber Jack from the first batch of kits. The instructions are quite clear and the engine is easily assembled. I have done a few modifications, added Regner's fill valve, headlamp, and modified the draw beams to accept Ozark miniature Couplers. I am now in possession of a Regner whistle kit but have yet to install it. I have also installed a Ronson type gas filler valve. When lighting the engine just after filling the gas tank it is prudent to listen carefully to make sure there is no liquid butane coming through the burner before lighting off. Listen carefully to hear the flame pop back to the burner. Regner warns against letting the fire burn in the smoke box. HEED THIS WARNING lest you find the cylinders sitting on the track under the engine after the retaining springs lose temper from overheating! No need to ask how I know this. Suggest you obtain some spare springs just in case. The engine is very docile and a real puller. This engine like the other engines in Regner's easy series is a good candidate for bashing, or modifying to put your creative mark on it. 

Enjoy! 

John Riley


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By slimgauge on 06/10/2008 2:00 PM 
I've just purchased a Regner LumberJack kit and am impatiently awaiting its arrival. 
Does anyone here have any experience with these ? Any hints or tips you'd care to share ?

Here's how I fill my Regner fuel tanks: Crack the fuel valve about 1/8 of a turn and begin filling as with any other valve. Keep filling until I hear or see the liquid coming out. (There is no vent to allow vapor to blow out like the ronson valve.) Leave the valve cracked until you hear the change back to vapor. Shut the valve and wait a bit to allow the gas to dissipate (unless you need your eybrows trimmed). This is the only way I know to insure it's full. 
The Lumber Jack can pull a huge load for it's size thanks to the gearing.


----------

